# Bricklayer



## mrmoo

Hi Everyone,

I have been working for the past 7 years in the city of London and have recently decided to jump into my Hymer motorhome in which i live and head for Germany to find work.Never having experienced working in Europe other than the uk,i was wondering if anyone has any tips or recommendations?Holland and belgium are also countries i would consider.

I would prefer price work but would also accept a fair hourly rate.If any of you have any idea of the best towns or areas to look at,or have a contact number it would be very much appreciated.

All the best.

Dean

Rochester,Kent UK


----------



## mrmoo

May i also add some information.

Time served bricklayer with over 25 years experience supervising new housing builds and commercial properties throughout the south east of England.I also have available my Hod carrier who is also fit for work if required.References available on request.:fingerscrossed:

Dean


----------



## James3214

Dean,
I think there are plenty of bricklayer jobs all over Germany but you have to compete with the Eastern Europeans who you see on the many building sites around Germany, so I don't think the rates are particularly good, and I wouldn't of thought you would get better rates than those in London at the moment. The days of 'Auf Wiedersehen Pet' are over!
Anyway, you will be better off googling 'Maurer' which is the Germany word for bricklayer.

You could also try the govt. agency for work site as a start...

JOBBÖRSE - Meine erweiterte Suche nach Stellenangeboten

Hope you find something.


----------



## mrmoo

Thank you very much James for your help.It is much appreciated.

Many Thanks,

Dean


----------

